#ubuntu-ec2 2010-06-08
<amalgameate> hey guys, is there a standard ubuntu AMI you can recommend to get started with?
<amalgameate> im insatlling http://groups.google.com/group/typhoonae and they give no instructions past use Debian Ubuntu
<amalgameate> it apparently installs everything else fro you
<flaccid> amalgameate: the alestic ones are good
<amalgameate> flaccid: sweet thanks :]
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> alestic.com
<flaccid> well the later ubuntu ones there are canonical
<amalgameate> hi flaccid i chose one of the most recent alestic AMI's and i'm trying to install java, but when i do apt-get java-6-sun isnt available. would you happen to know why or how to get it?
<amalgameate> (turns out i need to insatll python2.5, and java myself)
<flaccid> amalgameate: thats the wrong package name. java install is outlined on the ubuntu help/wiki site
<amalgameate> o i see, thanks!
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-06-09
<flaccid> hey erichammond looks like vmbuilder only supports Ubuntu distro ?
<flaccid> VMBuilder.exception.VMBuilderUserError: No such distro. Available distros: ubuntu
<flaccid> appears to be the case
<erichammond> flaccid: Yes, vmbuilder only supports Ubuntu right now.
<flaccid> erichammond: i guess they probably don't have plans to support Debian?
